# What's your leave-me-alone-go-to-flavour with your first cup in the morning?



## ShortCutNinja (3/8/20)

I'm between Crunchy cookie and Havana gold! Mmm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/8/20)

@ivc_mixer makes a KILLER Cafe Latte, and its awesome with the douwe eggberts mocha coffee in the morning. Else Milk tart by the same legend with cranberry rooiibos tea

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (3/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @ivc_mixer makes a KILLER Cafe Latte, and its awesome with the douwe eggberts mocha coffee in the morning. Else Milk tart by the same legend with cranberry rooiibos tea


Now your just making me hungry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)

Loaded's Smores !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @ivc_mixer makes a KILLER Cafe Latte, and its awesome with the douwe eggberts mocha coffee in the morning. Else Milk tart by the same legend with cranberry rooiibos tea



Really???? I don't seem to have tried this one! How could I have missed it @ivc_mixer? I'll get hold of a bottle when lockdown is over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/20)

Coffee juice. What else?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (3/8/20)

Ditto on the smores! Havana Gold comes just after breakfast.Yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/20)

Breakfast, Lunch and supper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (3/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Breakfast, Lunch and supper!
> View attachment 203100


@Rob Fisher classy as always! I have some red pill here somewhere...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

My DIY fruity Black Jack!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)

It use to be my trusty old friend Twisp Cubano 18 mg nic tobacco juice. But sadly we have not seen each other since June

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 203124
> 
> View attachment 203125


Coffee on laptop... like I get a nervous tic in my eyelid and a twitchy head....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## LeislB (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> My DIY fruity Black Jack!


This sounds interesting, is it on ELR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/8/20)

4 % Peppermint
1% spearmint
1.5% Arctic menthol
1% koolada

70/30 vg/pg 3mg nic

and good old Nescafe Ivory coast.

Sure as hell beats the three stinkies I used to need just to wake up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 203124
> 
> View attachment 203125


Safe distance....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

Stranger said:


> 4 % Peppermint
> 1% spearmint
> 1.5% Arctic menthol
> 1% koolada
> ...


Oooh that's chilly!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Safe distance....
> View attachment 203128


I like living on the edge

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (4/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Oooh that's chilly!



Surprisingly this is the closest I have come to to a menthol stinkie @ DTL

I used to buy eciggies 36mg menthol and mix with a Hangsen mint for MTL and that worked OK but is too strong for DTL. I also find that 70/30 vg/pg is just about right by the time I mix the pg flavours it comes out at around 65/35. The flavors are really good without being overpowering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

LeislB said:


> This sounds interesting, is it ELR?


ELR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> ELR?


Eliquid recipes. Website for DIY liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (4/8/20)

Electric Light R-chestra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> ELR?



The D lives just below the E on the keyboard.


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The D lives just below the E on the keyboard.


DLR? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Eliquid recipes. Website for DIY liquid


My own, i have never used a recipe just use my imagination!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> My own, i have never used a recipe just use my imagination!



This is where we ask you to share your imagination but I know we will regret it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

Adephi said:


> This is where we ask you to share your imagination but I know we will regret it.



Tim's dodgy e-liquids.com Fruity Black Jack

3% TFA Liquorice +
3% TFA Anise
2% Inawara Cherries in liQuor
3% Inawara Strawberry Kiss 


Tim's dodgy e-liquids.com Banana Dynamite

2% TFA liquorice
4% TFA Anise
5% Wonder Fl SC Banana

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Tim's dodgy e-liquids.com Fruity Black Jack
> 
> 3% TFA Liquorice +
> 3% TFA Anise
> ...




As you can see although i use my own imagination, it is very limited!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Tim's dodgy e-liquids.com Fruity Black Jack
> 
> 3% TFA Liquorice +
> 3% TFA Anise
> ...



I will have to take your word for it. 

But due to a few unfortunate incidents in my youth involving zambucca I'm staying very far from anything that involves liqourice.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------

